# Bromination of 4-methylpropiophenone with CuBr2 (large scale)



## William Dampier (Sep 10, 2021)

*Reaction scheme:*





*Synthesis:*
1. Added to the flask, 1000 g 4-methylpropiophenone.
2. Poured 6000 ml of acetonitrile or ethyl acetate, and start stirring.
3. While stirring, slowly add the copper(II) bromide 1800 g.
4. Put a reflux condenser on the flask.
5. Heated under reflux for 24 hours.
6. After this time, stop heating and stirring.
7. Distilling the solvent, if needed, to obtain dry bromoketone.
8. We leave away ethyl acetate, if we plan to react in it. Theoretical yield: 1400 g.


----------



## beetlebb

What is the obtain or actual yield on this synthesis?


----------



## William Dampier

Approximately 1 kg of finished substance


----------



## beetlebb

thanks


----------



## Spindy122

With ethyl acetate used, this is mostly complete in 1 hour. Complete in 2 hours.


----------



## Morpheus77

Can this method be used with valerophenone to get a-bromovalerophenone?


----------

